
iOS White Label App Ban and Easiest Design Solution - arvando
https://www.cakewalklabs.com/blog/2017/10/20/ios-white-label-apps-app-store-ban-easiest-solution
======
floatingatoll
The site’s Let’s Encrypt certificate is revoked, causing SSL errors upon
attempt to visit.

